# What's the difference between a 522 and 625?



## mattmcg (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm currently using a 721 but thinking about upgrading to a 522 or 625 (primarily because of the name based recording feature). But in shopping for the next DVR, I see both the 522 and 625? The specs look identical so what is the difference?


----------



## lvkewlkid (Jul 4, 2005)

the 625 is newer and offers Dish-On-Demand. I believe that the 625 is only for new customers, while the 522 is for existing ones.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You can buy a 625 if you want one. I just opened an account with a new 625 for my parents, with no problems. Got one at :

www.dishdepot.com


----------



## mattmcg (Dec 12, 2002)

lvkewlkid said:


> the 625 is newer and offers Dish-On-Demand. I believe that the 625 is only for new customers, while the 522 is for existing ones.


Can you explain how this "Dish-on-Demand" works? Is this simply setting up a recording where you record a Pay-per-view to the harddrive for later viewing? How does it differ?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

mattmcg said:


> *What's the difference between a 522 and 625?*


103.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Dish automatically downloads PPV's to the 625 drive and charges you if you watch them.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Charges you a dollar more to watch them than if you bought them from the guide. I guess the dollar more is for the convience of having them already on your hard drive. OF course you can't keep them as they will be deleted the next day.


----------



## lvkewlkid (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote: Charges you a dollar more to watch them than if you bought them from the guide. I guess the dollar more is for the convience of having them already on your hard drive. OF course you can't keep them as they will be deleted the next day.

Reply: But the movies on Dish-On-Demand are mostly not new releases, so they're not available on the PPV channels. Like Mallrats and ET.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I haven't even seen the movies on my 625 hard drive I bought for my mom and dad. I was told that they would be pay per view movies . 

I think they should do video on demand similar to cable. Download shows from Hbo and Showtime that are series like; " 6 feet under" , "Entorage", "Queer as folk ", etc. IF you sub to these premium channels then Video on demand should be free. They could do the same for Starz , Cinemax etc. That way if you didn't sub to the premium channels you could get the best of those channels for a flat fee of $5.99 a month. This might even push more people to sub to the premium packs in order to avoid the $5.99 fee . They could do the same thing for say Fox movie channels , Turner Classic Movies and Amc . You could see old movies for free if you sub to the pack that has them in it. 

They could also access network shows from the main Networks too, if they could work out deals with those networks. That way if you missed the show that week , if would be on the hard drive. They could branch out to soap operas too , which would make a lot of women happy if they missed their show that day. Again the fee would be paid if you didn't have locals with your basic packs. 

The whole idea about Video on Demand is to give the customer the convience of watching shows they want to at their demand. This would certainly add the convience without having to use thier dvrs to schedule them. Being able to access everything from the latest shows of the week, premium series tv, to old movies and even news and soap operas , would be a great convience and it might even be an alternative to subbing to a basic pack for the subs who are cash strapped , or an advertisment for subbing to a higher pack with Dishnetwork.


----------



## mrschwarz (May 8, 2004)

I like 103 best.


----------

